# Whitefields mansions, Cambridgeshire, Feb 2011, Revisit



## Em_Ux (Feb 25, 2011)

Whitefields mansions, Cambridgeshire, February 2011, Revisit.

Visited with UrbanX on what became a really good day of exploring!

Here’s a little bit of history for you….With thanks to UrbanX

As local legend goes the wealthy owner (whom I believe to be a retired master of St. Johns College at Cambridge University) had a ding-dong with his partner and started a bit of a burn up. Unfortunately due to it’s remote location, and access, the fire brigade didn’t arrive in time to save Whitefields. The mansion (what was left of it) was unceremoniously bulldozed into the swimming pool! 

The site has a couple of features. There’s the mansion bulldozed into the swimming pool as mentioned above. There’s also an existing mansion definitely in need of a little tlc, A small guest/summer house, 2 pill boxes/bunkers, a newt population and what appears to be a small shed sunk into the ground so a few things to have a look at! 

We guess the site was probably abandoned over 20 years ago. 

We have been lucky enough to be able to visit this site a few times now & every time we seem to find something new.
Even though this site had a terrible fire there really is something quite nice about it.
There’s plans to turn the site into a huge hotel anytime now.

Ok here are a few pictures for you:

The mansion that is still managing to stay standing.






















Can you spot the bath?






UrbanX checking out the summer house.
















We had been told by someone who visited this site years ago that there was a swimming pool close to the mansion that still stands. Even though UrbanX and I have visted several times between us we had not found it yet untill this day! With a good look around we managed to find it all though it was difficult to see where the ground stopped and the pool started!

Swimming pool tiles






The swimming pool with the mansion in the background. Can only imagine what it must of been like to live in a house like this 






The remains of the 2nd mansion that was bulldozed into it's swimming pool






The mansions huge driveway






Thanks for looking


----------



## King Al (Feb 25, 2011)

I can't believe this place is still standing! well done for getting up there Em,


----------



## muppet (Feb 26, 2011)

good find there love the pic of bath hanging on for its worth . thanks for posting


----------



## nelly (Feb 26, 2011)

I like the look of this place, I can feel a Cambridge day out coming on, you have so much up there.

Thanks


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 27, 2011)

Wow Excellent photos of an excellent building! 
Will be a shame to see this go, always a great venue for an urbex picnic  
Gotta Love the swimming pool!


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 28, 2011)

nelly1967 said:


> I like the look of this place, I can feel a Cambridge day out coming on, you have so much up there.
> 
> Thanks



Funny you mention that Nelly I was thinking the same with you & Harlow 


Yeah UrbanX it is the perfect spot for a picnic...hope to get chance to do it again sometime 

Thanks for the replies guys


----------



## darrenwindle (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice shots there. Its a shame once such beautiful buildings now lay to ruins


----------



## bradleigh1977 (Mar 1, 2011)

great pictures, good explore.


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 1, 2011)

darrenwindle said:


> Nice shots there. Its a shame once such beautiful buildings now lay to ruins



Yes Darren it is a shame but guess it kind of comes with this hobby!


----------



## sidsabbath (Mar 1, 2011)

Fantastic


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 5, 2011)

Great to see this again, Em. As you can see, I'm woefully behind with catching up on the older posts...only 300 to go!  And, I owe you a pm reply big time...big apologies, I'm either uber busy or exhausted at the mo. Pm coming up soon. 
About the swimming pool. I seem to recall that the owner once shovelled all the cars into the swimming pool and set fire to them. I think?


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 5, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> About the swimming pool. I seem to recall that the owner once shovelled all the cars into the swimming pool and set fire to them. I think?



That's right, but it was the other way round! He had a row with his girlfriend and set fire to both houses. As they are deep in the estate fire engines couldn't get access. This mansion (Whitefields) was worst off, and the remains were just bulldozed over the (indoor) pool, including 3 of his cars. The pool photographed in this report is the outdoor pool or Uplands mansion (same estate, house next door!)A solubrious explore!


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks Foxylady. No worries about the PM whenever you're feeling up to it/have time is fine by me 

Thanks UrbanX for explaining that. It is quite a complicated site really!


----------

